# Wikileaks: Julian Assange ist verhaftet worden



## Progs-ID (7. Dezember 2010)

Soeben hörte ich im Radio, das der Wikileaksgründer und Chef, Julian Assange verhaftet worden ist. Das bestätigte die Britische Polizei. Die Grundlage ist der Haftbefehl der schwedischen Justiz, welche Herrn Assange zwei Vergewaltigungen vorwirft.

Einen passenden Quelllink kann ich noch nicht liefern. Ich arbeite aber daran.

*Update:
*Ich habe nun auch einen Link im Internet gefunden.
Julian Assange festgenommen


----------



## Menthe (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe das das nicht stimmt, wäre gar nicht gut.


----------



## F3IIX (7. Dezember 2010)

Auf Aktuelle Nachrichten und Videos - News auf N24 steht auch, dass er verhaftet wurde...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2010)

BBC News - Wikileaks founder Julian Assange arrested in London
Medien: Assange festgenommen - news.ORF.at

Ich hoffe das die USA den nicht in die Finger kriegen , ansonsten werden wir die nächsten paar Jahre wohl nichts von ihm hören.


----------



## Menthe (7. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre echt schlimm wenn die USA den bekommen würde, ich hoffe das Wikileaks trotzdem weiter macht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Dezember 2010)

Jaaaa, Assange ist auch absolut zu Recht festgenommen worden, bei dem was der in Schweden angestellt hat ....  Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt

(  )


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Dezember 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das wäre echt schlimm wenn die USA den bekommen würde, ich hoffe das Wikileaks trotzdem weiter macht.


Er hat ja angekündigt, das es weitergehen wird und dass weitere Dokumente veröffentlicht werden. Die, die er reingestellt hat waren ja angeblich noch zensiert. Er hat ja auch weitere Dokumente an ein paar tausend Leute verschickt, die aber mit einem Code versehen sind. Den gibt er raus, wenn ihm etwas zustößt.

@ Ob4rul3r:
Oh man - das ist ja eine ganz widerliche Geschichte.
Und nein, in Schweden will ich nicht mehr wohnen. War immer so ein kleiner Traum...


----------



## Lexx (7. Dezember 2010)

ich finds ja interessant, daß der haftbefehl aus einem land kommt,
das in den ganzen pamphlets (noch) nicht erwähnt wurde..


----------



## Menthe (7. Dezember 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Er hat ja angekündigt, das es weitergehen wird  und dass weitere Dokumente veröffentlicht werden. Die, die er  reingestellt hat waren ja angeblich noch zensiert. Er hat ja auch  weitere Dokumente an ein paar tausend Leute verschickt, die aber mit  einem Code versehen sind. Den gibt er raus, wenn ihm etwas  zustößt.



Japp das Insurance File, konnte bzw. kann man immernoch runterladen. Dort sind alle bisher veröffentlichten Dokumente unzensiert drin. Angeblich auch noch unveröffentlichte, vlt. gibt er das Passwort demnächst frei.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Dezember 2010)

Zu diesem Thema hab ich zwei interessante Links gefunden.
Wobei der Zweite den Ersten nochmal richtig stellt.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt
Die Kondom-Sache  ich bin so frei


----------



## F3IIX (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja, entweder hat die Sache nichts mit den Veröffentlichungen zu tun und die Justiz hat sich überlegt, dass sie doch lieber einen Haftbefehl ausstellen, weil sie einen so gefärhlichen Mann nicht frei rumlaufen lassen können.

Oder Schweden wurde ausgesucht, weil die unter Vergewaltigung was anderes verstehen als wir hier und man ihn so schnell loswerden kann. Oder aus irgendeinem anderen Grund, der Schweden in den Fall besonders macht.

Wenn alles mit halbwegs rechten Dingen zu geht, kriegen die Amis den aber doch nicht. Warum sollte ein Australier, dem in Schweden eine Vergewaltigung vorgeworfen wird, in die USA ausgeliefert werden? Andererseits würde mich nach den Geschehnissen eh nichts mehr wundern...


----------



## X Broster (7. Dezember 2010)

Find´s im Übrigen eine Sauerrei, dass Interpol Bürger suchen/festnehmen darf, wegen eines Vergewaltigungsvorwurfs.
Eindeutig eine Lücke im Gesetz, die schamlos ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks-Dokumente bestätigen, dass USA das geplante spanische Urheberrechtsgesetz geschrieben haben


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

Jep, schon bei spiegel.de gelesen.
Vergewaltigungsvorwurf: Britische Polizei setzt Julian Assange fest - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Das brisanteste dabei ist diese Aussage:
"Die Polizei hatte sich geweigert, Assange mitzuteilen, weshalb genau er eigentlich gesucht werde. Das werde er erst nach seiner Festnahme erfahren. Offenbar ist für ihn Einzelhaft mit Kontaktsperre vorgesehen."

Das ganze Vorgehen in diesem Fall stinkt wirklich zum Himmel. Man kann nur hoffen das seine Anwälte eine Kautionszahlung durchsetzen können, viel Hoffnung habe ich jedoch diesbezüglich nicht.^^

MfG


----------



## Freestyler808 (7. Dezember 2010)

er wurde nicht verhaftet sondern hat sich gegen 10.30 selbst gestellt



> WAS PASSIERT JETZT MIT ASSANGE?
> Am frühen Nachmittag soll er in  Westminster vor dem Amtsgericht erscheinen. Dort wird geklärt, ob  Assange gegen Kaution (zwischen 120 000 und 236 000 Euro) freikommt.  Nach seinem Verhör wird auch entschieden, ob es überhaupt zur Anklage  wegen Vergewaltigung kommt, erklärte Assanges Anwalt Mark Stephens.


----------



## Deimos (7. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt


(Quote stellvertretend für viele andere)

Bei jeder Diskussion über Wikileaks wird einfach dieser Link kopiert. Hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und verifiziert, was der Typ da schreibt?

Sprich sind die Gesetzestexte wirklich so, wie in diesem Artikel aufgeführt? 

An wirklichen "Beweisen" mangelt es im Posting ebenso wie die Klage vermutlich haltlos ist. Geschichten im Internet niederschreiben kann jeder. Diese blind weiterkopieren ebenso. Für mich wirkt das alles reichlich polemisch.

Wenn dem Autor "freeman" wirklich was an der Aufklärung der Allgemeinheit gelegen hätte, wäre der Blog mit Quellen untermauert. So zweifle ich aber an der Seriosität des Geschriebenen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> (Quote stellvertretend für viele andere)
> 
> Bei jeder Diskussion über Wikileaks wird einfach dieser Link kopiert. Hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und verifiziert, was der Typ da schreibt?
> 
> ...


Siehe mein Link von Spiegel, welche gleichen Sachverhalt darstellen.

MfG


----------



## Deimos (7. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe mein Link von Spiegel, welche gleichen Sachverhalt darstellen.
> MfG



Danke!
Bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Dezember 2010)

Dazu gibts einen anderen guten Beitrag:

Die Kondom-Sache  ich bin so frei


----------



## PEG96 (7. Dezember 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> Danke!
> Bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos


da wird bestimmt nen schöner schaufprozess kommen, verlasst euch drauf


----------



## DirtyOli (7. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Jaaaa, Assange ist auch absolut zu Recht festgenommen worden, bei dem was der in Schweden angestellt hat ....  Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt
> 
> (  )




Mein Gott, lern mal denken. Angesichts von krankheiten und Schwangerschaft gibt es in Schweden nun mal ein Gesetzt was dem Mann eine höhere Verantwortung beim Sicheren umgang mit Kondomen beschert. 
Hier in Dtl wäre es möglich das Kondom wärend des aktes "verschwinden zu lassen" und der Frau eine Krankheite oder Kind unterzujubeln ohne das sie eine reale chance hat vor Gericht. 
Ich geh davon aus das es in Schweden ähnliche Fälle gab und deswegen bei Sex mit Kondom dieses Gesetzt eingeführt wurde.

Das Wort Vergewaltigung passt hier eben nur nicht so ganz aber es passt schon noch so gut das man sich keine neues Wort für so eine Situatution ausdenken muss und man bei dem Volk an eine klein wenig(winzig klein) Gehirn glaubt.

Man Leute lernt mal eine bisschen weiter zu denken.
-----

Ich finde es gut das er gefasst wurde. Hoffe die Seite stirbt bald.

Am besten finde ich immer das es so viele Leute gibt die auf Google Street View schimpfen aber Wikileaks sooo toll finden.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja jetzt haben sie ihn.Ich denk mal die USA und ihre diversen Geheimdienste werden wohl einen Auslieferungsantrag stellen und wenn wenn der durch kommt wandert Assange sowieso für Jahre in den Knast.Aber erstmal abwarten,spekulieren bringts eh nicht,schlimm genug das sie Ihn schon haben.


----------



## Hackman (7. Dezember 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> (Quote stellvertretend für viele andere)
> 
> Bei jeder Diskussion über Wikileaks wird einfach dieser Link kopiert. Hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und verifiziert, was der Typ da schreibt?
> 
> [...] Diese blind weiterkopieren ebenso. Für mich wirkt das alles reichlich polemisch.


Danke. Endlich mal einer dem es so geht wie mir. Bei Diskussionen im Internet werde immer so halbgare Blogpost rumgereicht, und vermehren sich magisch, da einer vom anderen abschreibt. Wenn man sich den Schallundrauch-Artikel dann mal durchliest, und wie dilettantisch der geschrieben ist (Sätze, die keinen Sinn ergeben, Rechtschreibfehler etc.) .... also bei mir kommen dann immer sehr schnell Zweifel auf, ob der Autor wirklich so weise ist und recherchiert hat was er da schreibt.

Und leider haben ja auch News-Ereignisse der jüngeren Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass auch Spiegel und Co. nicht unbedingt recherchieren (man erinnere sich, wie "Artkel" über den Amoklauf von Winnenden aus Tweets von Nichtmal-Anwesenden generiert wurden, und alle voreilig Fotos der Opfer aus Studivz etc. angeschleppt haben. Seriös ist anders.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Dezember 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Mein Gott, lern mal denken.
> [snip]
> *Das Wort Vergewaltigung passt hier eben nur nicht so ganz*  ... [snip]


GENAU DAS wird ihm aber vorgeworfen, mit GENAU DIESER ANSCHULDIGUNG wurde ihm eine Topplatzierung auf den internationalen Fandungslisten von Interpol zu teil und nun kommt er ohne Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme in Einzellhaft.

Denken kann ich sehr wohl, nämlich dass das zum Himmel stinkt wie der gesamte Bremer Fischmarkt im Hochsommer!



Man muss dazu sagen dass Schall und Rauch eine bekannte Blog-Spelunke für Verschwörungstheoretiker aller Art ist, aber was die in dem speziellen Fall schreiben entspricht auch laut Spiegel und anderer Medien nunmal der Wahrheit, was man vom Schreibstil hält ist jedem selber überlassen ...


----------



## Explosiv (7. Dezember 2010)

Tjo, jetzt wurde er halt verhaftet, mal schauen wann er seine angekündigten Infos veröffentlicht. Ich glaube dann müssten so einige vor lauter Ohnmacht aus ihren Regierungssitzen fallen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Tjo, jetzt wurde er halt verhaftet, mal schauen wann er seine angekündigten Infos veröffentlicht.



Er wird wohl umgehend in einen Schlafzustand versetzt um keinerlei Schaden anrichten zu können.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

der hat sich gestellt. und solange der noch lebt tritt seine lebensversicherung nicht in kraft.. nebenbei kann man die sich runterladen, 1.4gb bei emule.. hab die datei..


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2010)

Free Wikileaks!


----------



## zøtac (7. Dezember 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Mein Gott, lern mal denken. Angesichts von krankheiten und Schwangerschaft gibt es in Schweden nun mal ein Gesetzt was dem Mann eine höhere Verantwortung beim Sicheren umgang mit Kondomen beschert.
> Hier in Dtl wäre es möglich das Kondom wärend des aktes "verschwinden zu lassen" und der Frau eine Krankheite oder Kind unterzujubeln ohne das sie eine reale chance hat vor Gericht.
> Ich geh davon aus das es in Schweden ähnliche Fälle gab und deswegen bei Sex mit Kondom dieses Gesetzt eingeführt wurde.
> 
> ...


So viel Müll auf einem Haufen, ich glaub mir wird schlecht....
Stehst bestimmt auch auf Zensur undso, mhm? 

Ansonsten mal schauen wies weiter geht...


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2010)

Oh man... ein grauer Tag für Wikileaks... 
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, lässt Wikileaks nun die "Bombe platzen" oder nicht... 

Zum Thema Schall und Rauch/Seriösität, hier ein Zitat aus den Spielregeln:

_"Was mich auch nervt ist, wenn man von mir "seriöse" Quellen verlangt und damit meine Artikel versucht zu disqualifizieren, obwohl ich viele Quellen zitiere. Das ist eine beliebte Masche von Trolls. Ich merke diese Forderung wird immer nur gegenüber Blogs verwendet, aber von den etablierten Medien nicht, die können alles schreiben ohne Quellenangabe und es wird als Wahrheit geschluckt. Ich meine, geht jemand her und verlangt von den Tageschausprechern, wenn sie die Nachrichten ablesen, eine Quellenangabe? Oder wenn eine Zeitung etwas schreibt? Nein. Das ist ja angeblich seriöser Journalismus. Dass ich nicht lache. Wenn einer lügt, dann sind das die etablierten Medien."_

Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz!

€:


> DirtyOli
> Ich finde es gut das er gefasst wurde. Hoffe die Seite stirbt bald.
> 
> Am besten finde ich immer das es so viele Leute gibt die auf Google Street View schimpfen aber Wikileaks sooo toll finden.



Du scheinst auch gar nix verstanden zu haben... 
Wenn ich sowas schon lese... boah...


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde zwar nicht unbedingt gut, was die Politik bei uns (und in anderen Ländern) so alles verzapft, aber es hat schon einen Grund weshalb manche Sachen als "Confidential" eingestuft werden, und der ist nicht immer das die Politik eine Leiche im Keller verschwinden lassen will.

Ich will nicht wissen, was passieren würde, wenn Infos über Friedensverhandlungen zwischen Ländern wie z.B. Nord- und Südkorea offen würden (ist natürlich reine Spekulation meinerseits das es sowas geben könnte). Aber bei so etwas gäbe es bestimmt sofort ein paar Leute, die dann meinen an diesem Ort Anschläge verüben zu müssen. 

Oder wenn Listen der Undercover Agenten im Irak, Afghanistan oder so auftauchen. Das wäre mehr oder weniger Mord an diesen Leuten.

Auch diese Diplomatenakten vom November finde ich nicht gut. Jeder kann sich denken, dass Länder sich Profile anderer Politiker bilden, aber deshalb müssen die doch nicht veröffentlicht werden. Das stört nur die Zusammenarbeit zwischen den Ländern und ist auch nix sonderlich Interessantes. Und soweit ich weiß, waren da ja auch E-Mails bei, die mehr oder weniger freundschaftlicher Schriftverkehr zwischen Diplomaten waren und daher sicher nicht die Meinung des Staates repräsentieren, noch in irgendeiner Art offiziell sind. Ich mein, wenn ich jetzt meine Meinung über irgendeinen Politiker äußer veröffentlicht das auch keiner und niemand sieht es als Meinung Deutschlands über diesen Politiker an.

Andererseits, so Sachen wie die Geschichte mit den Dokumenten aus dem Irak Krieg (der ist auch vergangen, da besteht keine Gefährdung der Soldaten mehr) oder dieses Video Collateral Murder finde ich gut das die Öffentlichkeit davon erfährt.

Aber dieses bedingungslose bejubeln von Wikileaks wie es einige hier machen finde ich bedenklich. Man muss hier wie auch überall sonst differenzieren.

@DirtyOli
Bei der Menge an Mirrors die es mittlerweile gibt wird die Seite in den nächsten Jahren nicht verschwinden. Und dann gibts da ja noch die Lebensversicherung, die per Filesharing verteilt wird, da hat man nichtmal einen Server zum abschalten.


----------



## Deimos (7. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar nicht unbedingt gut, was die Politik bei uns (und in anderen Ländern) so alles verzapft, aber es hat schon einen Grund weshalb manche Sachen als "Confidential" eingestuft werden, und der ist nicht immer das die Politik eine Leiche im Keller verschwinden lassen will.



Schön, dass das auch mal jemand sagt. Bin praktisch 100% mit deinem Post einverstanden.

Es gibt gute Gründe, warum man als Staat nicht alle Infos rausposaunt.
Ohne jemandem auf den Schlips treten zu wollen - wer das nicht versteht oder mit Zensur gleichsetzt, hat ein grundsätzliches Missverständis von Politik. Wenn mans genau nimmt, ist es ein Missverständnis der menschlichen Natur und der Gesellschaft.

Damit eines aber klar ist: persönlich halte ich die Klage und die Festnahme (insbesondere die Art und Weise) von Assange für sehr fragwürdig.

Fakt ist aber nunmal, dass Wikileaks im Besitz von Informationen ist, die nicht nur Regierungen gefährden, sondern auch viele Menschen.
Wenn dann dieses ungefilterte Material auch noch als Druckmittel für die eigene Freiheit verwendet wird, dann ist für mich diese Person oder Organisation mindestens so dubios wie die Klage und die Festnahme.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Dezember 2010)

Running-Gag: Auch VISA supendiert Wikileaks : netzpolitik.org


----------



## WhackShit007 (7. Dezember 2010)

assange vs das dunkle imperium^^ als wenn die sich nicht längst alle abgesprochen hätten. assange tut mehr für die usa als dagegen!


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2010)

Fragt sich nur: warum bitte hat es sich im Überwachungsstaat England versteckt? Von allen Staaten in Europa abgesehen vielleicht von Schweden ist/war es dort wohl am gefährlichsten für ihn...

Ich an seiner Stelle hätte mich im Osten, etwa in Rumänien, Serbien, im Kosovo, der Ukraine, Moldawien,... versteckt, selbst wenn er dort gefasst worden wäre, was hochgradig unwahrscheinlich gewesen wäre, ein paar € später wäre er wieder ein freier Mann gewesen...


----------



## totovo (7. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar nicht unbedingt gut, was die Politik bei uns (und in anderen Ländern) so alles verzapft, aber es hat schon einen Grund weshalb manche Sachen als "Confidential" eingestuft werden, und der ist nicht immer das die Politik eine Leiche im Keller verschwinden lassen will.
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen, was passieren würde, wenn Infos über Friedensverhandlungen zwischen Ländern wie z.B. Nord- und Südkorea offen würden (ist natürlich reine Spekulation meinerseits das es sowas geben könnte). Aber bei so etwas gäbe es bestimmt sofort ein paar Leute, die dann meinen an diesem Ort Anschläge verüben zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Meinst du die Geheimdienste der Länder wissen nicht schon längst was Diplomaten anderer Länder von den jeweiligen Politikern halten??

nur der Bürger, der bleibt hier wieder einmal auf der Strecke...

Ich finds mehr als traurig wie sich alle Staaten hier den USA zu Füßen schmeißen, wie ein Sklave seinem Herren!
Den USA passt die Wirklichkeit und die Warheit nicht also wird der Urheber mal eben von den DEMOKRATIEN in EUROPA beseitigt?

Nicht gut!


----------



## Marmot (7. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur: warum bitte hat es sich im Überwachungsstaat England versteckt? Von allen Staaten in Europa abgesehen vielleicht von Schweden ist/war es dort wohl am gefährlichsten für ihn...
> 
> Ich an seiner Stelle hätte mich im Osten, etwa in Rumänien, Serbien, im Kosovo, der Ukraine, Moldawien,... versteckt, selbst wenn er dort gefasst worden wäre, was hochgradig unwahrscheinlich gewesen wäre, ein paar € später wäre er wieder ein freier Mann gewesen...



Naja wenn du dort irgendwo "einen Unfall hast" bekommt es auch keiner mit. Da hätten die den mit Leichtigkeit um die Ecke bringen können...

Aber ist echt krass was für eine S*****e die mit Wikikeaks und Assange abziehen...

Und weiter gehts in Richtung Orwells Welt...^^


----------



## 3-way (7. Dezember 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> (Quote stellvertretend für viele andere)
> 
> Bei jeder Diskussion über Wikileaks wird einfach dieser Link kopiert. Hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und verifiziert, was der Typ da schreibt?
> 
> ...


Dann bring doch mal Beweise und Quellen, das es nicht so ist.
Sagen dass es nicht stimmt kann schließlich auch jeder!


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2010)

> Und weiter gehts in Richtung Orwells Welt...^^


 
Oder auch nicht... meiner Meinung nach ist mit Wikileaks ein größer Schritt getan- in Richtung mehr Freiheit für die Bürger... und mehr Überwachung für den Staat (nicht durch den Staat); alleine dass jetzt alle Staaten der Welt Leaks fürchten müssen wodurch ihre interne Kommunikation behindert wird untergräbt schon ihre Effizienz und Authorität

Desweiteren ist Assange nicht Wikileaks; Wikileaks ist im Internet aufgegangen, existiert überall und nirgendwo- unbesiegbar

Selbst wenn man es, was absolut unrealistisch ist, schaffen sollte Wikileaks zumindestens beim Veröffentlichen weiterer Leaks zu hindern werden sich schnell Alternativen auftun- die Idee ist da und Ideen sind äußerst hartnäckig; es würden sich schnell Nachahmer finden


----------



## Rocksteak (7. Dezember 2010)

Es ist selbstverständlich, dass jemand, der nach schwedischem Recht Vergewaltigung begangen hat per Interpol gesucht wird, denn diese Person ist natürlich wegen der Vergewaltigung ein höheres Risiko für die internationale Sicherheit als z.B. bin Laden, und steht deshalb an der Spitze der Fahndungsliste... (ACHTUNG! IRONIE!)




Superwip schrieb:


> ...die Idee ist da und Ideen sind äußerst hartnäckig; es würden sich schnell Nachahmer finden



Dem muss ich zustimmen, denn das ist in der Vergangenheit bei allen brisanten Themen so gewesen.


----------



## Marmot (7. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht... meiner Meinung nach ist mit Wikileaks ein größer Schritt getan- in Richtung mehr Freiheit für die Bürger... und mehr Überwachung durch den Staat; alleine dass jetzt alle Staaten der Welt Leaks fürchten müssen wodurch ihre interne Kommunikation behindert wird untergräbt schon ihre Effizienz und Authorität
> 
> Desweiteren ist Assange nicht Wikileaks; Wikileaks ist im Internet aufgegangen, existiert überall und nirgendwo- unbesiegbar



Wieso sollten die Wikileaks fürchten? Das ist denen höchstens ein Dorn im Auge...Die Regierungen machen weiter wie gehabt und nichts wird sich wirklich ändern...

Der Bezug zu Assange war jetzt eher auf die Vergewaltigungsbeschuldigen gemacht. Mir ist schon klar das hinter Wikileaks mehr als eine Person steht...


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen Download-Link zur File Insurance Datei geben? Ich habe zwar selber schon gesucht, aber nix richtiges gefunden. Danke im Voraus.

@ Topic:

*Update:*
Julian Paul Assange soll noch bis zum 14. Dezember in Haft bleiben. Hoffen wir mal, das die Behörden ihn wie einen Menschen behandeln.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich einfach nach Wikileaks Life Insurance google bekomme ich diverse Seiten.

@Topic: Hast du einen Link?
Mich würde interessieren weshalb er so schnell wieder freikommen sollte. Ich hätte gedacht die behalten den bis zum Prozess in Haft.

EDIT: Ich seh grad, das steht auf der Golem Seite aus dem 1. Post. Allerdings steht da: bis mind. 14 Dez. 
Ich glaub daher nicht daran, dass er dann schon freikommt.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2010)

> Julian Paul Assange soll noch bis zum 14. Dezember in Haft bleiben. Hoffen wir mal, das die Behörden ihn wie einen Menschen behandeln.



Dann gibt es erstmal eine Anhörung; sie werden ihn aber wohl kaum schlecht behandeln... die Welt würde es schnell erfahren



> Wieso sollten die Wikileaks fürchten? Das ist denen höchstens ein Dorn im Auge...Die Regierungen machen weiter wie gehabt und nichts wird sich wirklich ändern...



Regierungen -und es geht hier nicht nur um Regierungen sondern auch um diverse fragwürdige und teils illegale Aktivitäten innerhalb von Geheimdiensten und sonstigen Staatsapparaten sowie auch Firmen, speziell Banken- bestehen am Ende nur aus Menschen- Menschen die Konsequenzen befürchten müssen, wenn ihr Handeln öffentlich bekannt wird


----------



## Deimos (7. Dezember 2010)

3-way schrieb:


> Dann bring doch mal Beweise und Quellen, das es nicht so ist.
> Sagen dass es nicht stimmt kann schließlich auch jeder!



Hast du weitergelesen? DaStash hat einen Link zu einem Artikel von spiegel.de geschickt, was ich persönlich als vertrauenswürdiger empfinde als irgendeinen Blog-Eintrag (zu der Zeit war die News noch nicht auf allen Seiten, da sie eben neu war).

Den hab ich mir zu Gemüte geführt und der Blogeintrag - oder zumindest einige Aussagen davon - scheinen zuzutreffen.

Ich hab lediglich geschrieben, dass ich mich daran störe, dass ein x-beliebiger Blogeintrag sich inflationär als einzige Wahrheit verbreitet, ohne dass Hinweise auf dessen Richtigkeit vorhanden sind - mehr nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dann gibt es erstmal eine Anhörung; sie werden  ihn aber wohl kaum schlecht behandeln... die Welt würde es schnell  erfahren


Ich vermute, der wird behandelt wie jeder andere auch, oder sogar besser. Wie du sagst, die Welt schaut zu...

Die erste Anhörung war aber bereits heute, die Freilassung gegen Kaution wurde gestrichen:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,733358,00.html

EDIT: Gerade gesehen, dass das schon geschrieben wurde. Lasse den Link dennoch mal stehen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Dan23 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es nur komisch, das kein Mensch den Wahrheitsgehalt der Dokumente von Wikileaks in Frage stellt oder auch nur daran zweifelt.
Hier scheint jeder davon überzeugt zu sein, das Wikileaks immer die Wahrheit sagt oder das die Dokumente alle Echt sind!
Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, das diese Dokumente absichtlich von den Geheimdiensten in Umlauf gebracht worden sind?
Ist doch alles möglich!
Wie naiv sind nur die Medien und Leute heutzutage, gleich alles für bare Münze zu nehmen.
Man sollte mal wieder an Kant denken und sich nochmal durchlesen, was dieser Mensch im 18. Jh. gesagt hat.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

klaro, die cia erstellt dokumente, stellt sie in militärische netzwerk, läßt sie von einem soldaten klauen der diese wiederrum assange gibt und dieser veröffentlicht die dateien.. klar.. und dann den typen killen wollen. ist mir echt zu sehr abgefahren. wir sind hier nicht in nem film.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2010)

Kann aber gut sein, dass das bald passiert, wenn es nicht jetzt schon der Fall ist: die Glaubwürdigkeit von Wikileaks könnte man relativ einfach untergraben, wenn man gezielt Falschinformationen streut und diese später -teilweise- öffentlich und mit im vorhinein zurechtgelegten Beweisen untermauert als solche entlarft- am Ende wäre Wikileaks im schlimmsten Fall nurnoch eine Sammlung von Verschwörungstheorien

Im Moment kann man auch noch an der Reaktion der betroffenen relativ gut erkennen, wann eine Leak auf jeden Fall auf der Wahrheit zu fußen scheint; wäre etwa das berühmte Helivideo vom Olololistanischen Geheimdienst gefaked worden um die USA zu diffamieren hätten diese sicher anders darauf reagiert; das könnte sich in Zukunft aber auch ändern


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Dann gibt es erstmal eine Anhörung; sie werden ihn aber wohl kaum schlecht behandeln... die Welt würde es schnell erfahren
> 
> 
> 
> Regierungen -und es geht hier nicht nur um Regierungen sondern auch um diverse fragwürdige und teils illegale Aktivitäten innerhalb von Geheimdiensten und sonstigen Staatsapparaten sowie auch Firmen, speziell Banken- bestehen am Ende nur aus Menschen- Menschen die Konsequenzen befürchten müssen, wenn ihr Handeln öffentlich bekannt wird


Stimmt, wenn die Behörden ihn schlecht behandeln würden, wäre das schnell raus. Er hat ja einen Anwalt dabei. Der würde das schon der Welt mitteilen.

@ Autokiller667:
Ich habe etwas gefunden. 



Spoiler



@ Sash:
Oh man. Emule, wie lange ist das her. Das war eine Zeit... 
Gibt es das noch? Ist doch total unsicher oder?


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

man muß nur wissen was man will.. und viele porns laden.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> man muß nur wissen was man will.. und viele porns laden.


Auf jeden Fall. Hatte am Anfang einen anderen Suchbegriff benutzt, der zwar nicht grundfalsch war, aber nicht zum Erfolg geführt hat. 

Es gibt ja auch schon Bücher, die "Die Suche mit Google" als Titel haben. 

Andererseits verdrängt das Internet, allen Voran Google, ein anderes Medium, in welches man nicht mehr so oft schaut, was ich aber schade finde, da es dieses Medium lange vor dem aufstrebenden Web 2.0 gab.


----------



## Jami (8. Dezember 2010)

****!
Sorry für den Ausdruck, aber anders kann ichs gerade nicht sagen.


----------



## klefreak (8. Dezember 2010)

naja er ist ja nicht verhaftet worden, sondern hat sich gestellt !! (samt anwalt..)
--> das was die Medien hier machen ist einfach "Hetze" weil durch das "verhaften" der Kriminelle Eindruck verstärkt wird
bisher gibt es ja nur Vorwürfe (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe) und daher gilt mla die Unschuldsvermutung..

mfg


----------



## SashTheMash (8. Dezember 2010)

Problematisch ist, dass er soetwas wie die Leitfigur der Wikileaks-Bewegung darstellt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte lieber nemand der Wikileaks-Verantwortlichen an die Öffentlichkeit gehen sollen.
Einen Guerilla-Krieg gewinnt man ja auch nicht damit, groß die Führungsperson / den Drahtzieher rumzuposaunen.
Ob das nun Taktik von ihm war, bleibt abzuwarten.
Ich hoffe ja, dass Wikileaks noch lange bestehen wird, allerdings sollten sie so einige Informationen schwärzen, da sie mit der namentlichen Erwähnung von Personen in den Dokumenten jene in teils ernsthafte Gefahr bringen.


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

naja eben nochmal die anklage gelesen. es geht gar nicht um vergewaltigung, sondern darum das er ein kondom benutzen sollte. trotzdem hatten die ohne sex, und später sei ein kondom geplatzt wo sie ihm vorwirft er hätte es manipuliert. und wegen nem geplatztem gummi wird interpol eingeschaltet, lustig. wenn ich ne frau anbummse und die ein tropi bekommt geh ich auch zu interpol.


----------



## MG42 (8. Dezember 2010)

Warum, warum geht der Kerl nach Britannien, wo sie ihn nach Schweden verkaufen?
Warum taucht der nicht einfach unter, es lässt sich überall was finden, okay, mit Interpol, aber wenn er sich iwo am Arsch der Welt verkorchen hätte und ein bißchen still gehalten, aber warum ist der im Westminster Abbey, wie kann man da nur hin, wenn man international durch Interpol gesucht wird...

Wette, die haben mehr Einsatzkräfte gehabt, als damals anno 2000 oder so dieser gefährliche Irre hier rum iss. Da sieht man mal die Unverhältnismößigkeit.
Dagegen sollte man radikal vorgehen!!!, gegen diese "Unantastbarkeit" der Staaten.


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Warum, warum geht der Kerl nach Britannien, wo sie ihn nach Schweden verkaufen?
> Warum taucht der nicht einfach unter, es lässt sich überall was finden, okay, mit Interpol, aber wenn er sich iwo am Arsch der Welt verkorchen hätte und ein bißchen still gehalten, aber warum ist der im Westminster Abbey, wie kann man da nur hin, wenn man international durch Interpol gesucht wird...
> 
> Wette, die haben mehr Einsatzkräfte gehabt, als damals anno 2000 oder so dieser gefährliche Irre hier rum iss. Da sieht man mal die Unverhältnismößigkeit.
> Dagegen sollte man radikal vorgehen!!!, gegen diese "Unantastbarkeit" der Staaten.


 
Das hab ich mir anfangs auch gedacht...


... aber er wurde ja garnicht verhaftet- er hat sich, wie gesagt, gestellt; ich denke, er und seine Anwälte wissen in dem Zusammenhang relativ genau, was sie tun, das gilt auch für die Wahl von GB als Land in dem er sich gestellt hat

Für GB spricht auch etwa, dass es bisher keine nennenswerten Leaks mit direktem Bezug auf das vereinigte Königreich gab und dass es zumindestens keine Bananenrepublik ist... GB hat aber freilich auch offensichtliche Nachteile v.A. die politische Nähe zu den USA


----------



## MomentInTime (8. Dezember 2010)

Kontrapunkt: Schafft zwei, drei, viele Wikileaks!

*Mit aller Macht versucht eine internationale Koalition der Willigen die Internetplattform Wikileaks zum Schweigen zu bringen. Carsten Kloth hält dieses Vorgehen für unkreativ, substanzlos und aggressiv. Ein Kontrapunkt.*

Quelle/Weiterlesen: Kontrapunkt: Schafft zwei, drei, viele Wikileaks! - Meinung - Tagesspiegel


----------



## PixelSign (8. Dezember 2010)

hab gestern auf youtube zufällig einen interessanten beitrag dazu gefunden: KenFM über Wikileaks


----------



## danysahne333 (8. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geiler Beitrag von KenFM


----------



## DirtyOli (8. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> GENAU DAS wird ihm aber vorgeworfen, mit GENAU DIESER ANSCHULDIGUNG wurde ihm eine Topplatzierung auf den internationalen Fandungslisten von Interpol zu teil und nun kommt er ohne Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme in Einzellhaft.
> 
> Denken kann ich sehr wohl, nämlich dass das zum Himmel stinkt wie der gesamte Bremer Fischmarkt im Hochsommer!
> 
> ...





Ok was hälst du davon:

Für diesen einen Fall hier wo dieses Gesetzt and die öffentlichkeit gekommen ist ändern wir alle europäischen Gesetzestexte und ändern alle Duden und ähnliches nur mit leute wie du die nicht mal eine wenig um die ecke denken können(engstirnigkeit, tunnelsicht, behindert?) zufrieden sind.
Scheiss auf die Million die das Kostet aber dir spart es ja einen einzigen Denkprozess der bei normalen Menschen eine 1/1000 einer Sekunde dauert. Aber vielleicht dauert er ja bei dir mehrere Minuten und es regt dich deswegen so auf? 

Ich hab den Sachverhalt verstanden und das was ihm Vorgewurfen wird und wenn es wirklich stimmt muss er in den Knast bzw Strafe bekommen, wikileaks hin oder her.

Ich glaube all die Leute die sich hier noch über das Wort Vergewaltigung aufregen und das es eben nicht so perfekt passt diskutieren am Thema vorbei und haben keine anderen Argumente.

Nennen wir ihn doch einfach Sexualverbrecher und Arbeitsplatzvernichter.


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

dirty, der muß in den knast wegen eines geplatztem gummis? sonst gehts dir gut?


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Ok was hälst du davon:
> 
> Für diesen einen Fall hier wo dieses Gesetzt and die öffentlichkeit gekommen ist ändern wir alle europäischen Gesetzestexte und ändern alle Duden und ähnliches nur mit leute wie du die nicht mal eine wenig um die ecke denken können(engstirnigkeit, tunnelsicht, behindert?) zufrieden sind.
> Scheiss auf die Million die das Kostet aber dir spart es ja einen einzigen Denkprozess der bei normalen Menschen eine 1/1000 einer Sekunde dauert. Aber vielleicht dauert er ja bei dir mehrere Minuten und es regt dich deswegen so auf?
> ...


Belästigung und Vergewaltigung sind aber rechtlich gesehen große Unterschiede, auch in Schweden, von daher sollten wir, zu Recht, über die Fakten diskutieren und da macht es, wie beschrieben, durchaus einen Unterschied. Wenn du, wie selbst geschrieben, Wert darauf legst, dann halte Dich auch daran und werfe es nicht anderen vor in dem du behauptest das sie am Thema vorbei diskutieren.^^

*[UPDATE]*
Hier mal ein Sehr interessanter Spiegel TV Bericht zu Wikileaks und den Vergewaltigungsvorwürfen.
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1097671.html

MfG


----------



## Namaker (8. Dezember 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> naja er ist ja nicht verhaftet worden, sondern hat sich gestellt !! (samt anwalt..)


Er hat sich nicht gestellt. Er ist zu einem vereinbarten Termin auf dem Revier gekommen, wo er angeblich Details zu der Fahndung hören sollte, als er dort erschien, wurde er dann jedoch festgenommen (Quelle: Tagesschau gestern 20:00 Uhr).


----------



## Pikus (8. Dezember 2010)

Ganz genau 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...f-erhaelt-status-above-law-5.html#post2472542


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...f-erhaelt-status-above-law-5.html#post2472542


Auf Spiegel.de ist zu lesen das er sich gestellt hat.
...der sich am Dienstagvormittag in London der Polizei stellte...

MfG


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier auch noch ein interressanter Artikel über die "Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe" und deren Hintergründe

Wie es zur Anzeige gegen Assange kam - news.ORF.at


----------



## mayo (9. Dezember 2010)

Erstaunlich ist doch, dass es keine Klageerhebung in Schweden gibt. Es sieht doch sehr nach einer Rufmord-Kampagne aus... Zumal Assange in Schweden den Behörden 40 Tage zur Verfügung stand, und sich jetzt selbst gestellt hat


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. Dezember 2010)

Dan23 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur komisch, dass kein Mensch den Wahrheitsgehalt der Dokumente von Wikileaks in Frage stellt oder auch nur daran zweifelt.
> Hier scheint jeder davon überzeugt zu sein, das Wikileaks immer die Wahrheit sagt oder das die Dokumente alle Echt sind!
> Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, das diese Dokumente absichtlich von den Geheimdiensten in Umlauf gebracht worden sind?
> Ist doch alles möglich!
> ...


muss dir in sämtlichen punkten zustimmen.
was auch kaum einer weis: er wurde nicht verhaftet sondern hat sich gestellt! warum hat er, dass wohl gemacht? außerdem: jemandem mal aufgefallen, dass bis auf collateral murder eigentlich alles unspektakulär wahr? als wenn der nichts interessanteres in petto hätte als diesen teflon- merkel quatsch... 
reiner populismus und die medien hieven ihn zum superstar.

noch ein paar gründe warum ich imho assange für nen falschen messiahs halte:

1.- er hält die 9/11 inside job "theorie" für schwachsinnig. daran gibts für mich nun echt nichts mehr zu rütteln aber muss jeder selbst wissen.

2.- die mainstream medien schenken ihm nicht nur beachtung, sie umgarnen ihn sogar. andere, ich nenne sie mal, truther bekommen gar keine beachtung. 

3.- er lebt noch. die geheimdienste der welt haben auch in jüngster zeit häufiger bewiesen, dass sie weder hämmung noch skrupel haben systemfeinde (ich meine richtige systemfeinde) umzubringen. assange ist nichtmal nen schweres ziel und lebt noch!

4.- die neuesten "leaks" sind eher zum vorteil der us- regierung. die toten in irak wurden von 1mio auf 100k runter gerechnet. folter gabs eher auf irakischer seite und die amis haben nur reagiert. der iran hat doch atomwaffen... alles in allem förderlich für die ziele der amerikanischen politik um die massen dahin gehend zu lenken.

5.- er hat offenbar keine vergangenheit und ist aus dem nichts augetaucht.

6.- er hatte nachweislich absprachen mit der CIA. seitdem mögen ihn seine wikileaks kollegen nicht mehr richtig. manche haben WL sogar deshalb verlassen.

empfehle auch hierzu: link!
also immer kritisch bleiben leute. ist ja nicht der erste falsche messiahs und wird auch nicht der letzte sein (siehe: obamba).


----------



## Progs-ID (10. Dezember 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> muss dir in sämtlichen punkten zustimmen.
> was auch kaum einer weis: er wurde nicht verhaftet sondern hat sich gestellt! warum hat er, dass wohl gemacht? außerdem: jemandem mal aufgefallen, dass bis auf collateral murder eigentlich alles unspektakulär wahr? als wenn der nichts interessanteres in petto hätte als diesen teflon- merkel quatsch...
> reiner populismus und die medien hieven ihn zum superstar.
> 
> ...


Naja, in Punkt 5 muss ich dir ein wenig widersprechen.
Er war ja immerhin ein "Computerknacker", der sich in mehrere Netzwerke reingehackt hat, wobei er da wohl eher als "Grey"-Hat aktiv war. Die Strafe dafür ist erledigt, da bezahlt.
Und seine Kindheit ist wohl auch nicht so ganz nach Plan verlaufen.

Wir werden sehen was noch kommt. Und wenn es eine Absprache mit der CIA gab, weiß ich nicht, warum die US-Behörden so einen Aufstand machen und händeringend nach einem Gesetz suchen, Herrn Assange in die Finger zu bekommen. 

Und in Bezug auf Obama: Da steckt die amerikanische Lobby und Industrie hinter. Ich habe mit Amerikanern gesprochen und erfahren, das Amerika nie ein komplettes Land sein wird.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Dezember 2010)

Schlimm, dass die USA Menschen, die sie aus dem Weg haben will, einfach Verbrechen unterschieben kann. Die Verhaftung beweist, wie wenig Demokratie es gibt.

Wenigstens kann man mit LOIC und Operation Payback zurück schlagen.


----------



## J_Bei_Fong (10. Dezember 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Naja, in Punkt 5 muss ich dir ein wenig widersprechen.
> Er war ja immerhin ein "Computerknacker", der sich in mehrere Netzwerke reingehackt hat, wobei er da wohl eher als "Grey"-Hat aktiv war. Die Strafe dafür ist erledigt, da bezahlt.
> Und seine Kindheit ist wohl auch nicht so ganz nach Plan verlaufen.
> 
> ...



Die westliche Welt und ihre Medien machen einen solchen Aufstand, um Assange glaubwürdiger erscheinen zu lassen. Guck dir doch mal die Beiträge im Forum an. Kaum einer zweifelt an Wikileaks Glaubwürdigkeit. Dass bisher eigentlich nur eher harmloses Material unter der Schockgrenze veröffentlicht wurde, interessiert keinen oder niemand bemerkt es. Wie WhackShit007 es schon schrieb, waren einige Leaks ja auch eher vorteilhaft für die USA (z. B. runtergerechnete Irak-Tote). Und wenn die Leute pausenlos nur das "Leak-Geplärre" von den Medien hören, interessieren sie sich auch irgendwann nicht mehr für richtige Leaks, wenn sich z. B. herausstellen würde, dass 911 ein Inside Job war, etc.


----------



## totovo (10. Dezember 2010)

Wieso sollte man an Wikileaks Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln??
Da tut die USA nicht schlecht daran, die Sachen wahr erscheinen zu lassen, mit ihrem riesen Aufstand!


----------



## poiu (10. Dezember 2010)

@J_Bei_Fong 

dir ist aber bekannt das bisher nur ein kleiner teil der Depeschen veröffentlicht wurde und unsere Maximedien auch nur den Klatsch besprochen haben?

http://www.abendblatt.de/politik/au...-foerdert-Luegen-um-Waffenschiff-zu-Tage.html

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,733649,00.html

Nebebei was zum THema Wikileaks ( hab ich aber selbst noch nicht gehört )

http://alternativlos.org/10/


----------

